# Dolly Old English Sheepdog Ex Breeding Bitch



## kayla (Jun 30, 2009)

DOLLY is an Old English Sheepdog ex breeding dog, who came into rescue several weeks ago. Unfortunately she was in season when she first came in which meant that she couldnt be spayed for about 6 weeks.

The vet also found she had entropian in her right eye. This is where the lashes grow inwards and is a very painful condition. She also has a grade 2 heart murmur

Dolly was such a quiet traumatized girl and was very bewildered when she first came in.

Here are some pictures of her on that first day.









Dolly has now been spayed and has had her eye op. Her operation went well and she is feeling much more comfortable now that her lashes aren't scratching her eyeball. This has made a huge difference. We hope that now she has been spayed and is out of pain she will come on leaps and bounds

Look how quickly her hair has grown - she is gorgeous! 
Here she is last week.










Dolly is still a worried girl afraid of open spaces. She would be ok with another dog that left her alone but would not be suitable to be rehomed with an 'in your face want to play' type of dog. Dolly is happy to go in a crate. Dolly would also be suitable to be rehomed with older dog savy children.

She just loves to have her tummy rubbed.

Dolly does need a home with people who will be happy to help her gain in confidence slowly and at her own pace.

If you are interested in adopting Dolly please read about our rehoming process and complete a Pre Adoption form 
Pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk


----------



## kayla (Jun 30, 2009)

Just a little update from Dolly's foster mum 



Dolly is absolutely gorgeous, and she has now settled in well. She is eating and drinking well. She has explored the garden and been on two walks down the country lane in daylight too!! (Needed lots of encouragement to go outside at first)

She's a cuddly cutie who has picked Blake my 4 y/o son as Chief Tummy Rubber as he only has to walk passed her and she puts her leg up as to say yep, tummy rub please! Sorry no photos yet will sort that soon.

We love her to bits, she is a very special lady and you can't help but give her lots of fuss.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Aww bless her

Im glad she has settled into her new home


----------



## kayla (Jun 30, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Aww bless her
> 
> Im glad she has settled into her new home


just so every1 knows that is her foster home she is still looking 4 her own home


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

aww she looks lovely bumpty bump xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kayla (Jun 30, 2009)

Dolly is reserved subject to a Homecheck


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

oh great, hope the homecheck goes well and she can be settled into her forever home very soon.


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

im so glad she has found a home - she deserves somewhere lovely

hope the homecheck goes well or shes back to sq 1


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

poor girl what a crap life shes had so far............ lets hope she gets theTLC she deserves x


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

She is beautiful and so pretty.
I love Old english Sheep Dog's.
Bet her life will get much better once she is settled in a new home x


----------



## Tilly1109 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Only just joined. Has Dolly found a permnant home yet? If not I would love to be considered! I she has then good luck to her and I'm really pleased x


----------



## kayla (Jun 30, 2009)

yeh she has found her new home


----------

